# Kochrezepte-Server.com



## Naru (12 Januar 2007)

ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG

Sehr geehrte/r Herr / Frau ....

wir bedanken uns für Ihr Interesse an dem Angebot von 
Kochrezepte-Server.com.
Seit Ihrer Anmeldung ist nunmehr ein Monat verstrichen, ohne dass Sie 
von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch gemacht haben. Wir freuen uns daher, 
dass unser Angebot Ihren Zuspruch gefunden hat und erlauben uns, für die 
Bereitstellung und Erbringung unserer Dienstleistung das vereinbarte 
Nutzungsentgelt gemäß nachfolgender Aufstellung in Rechnung zu stellen.

Kundennummer: [.......]
Rechnungsnummer: [.......]


3 - Monatszugang Kochrezepte-Server.com - 39,95 Euro
----------------------------------------------------

Diese Mail hab ich bekommen allerdings bin ich erst 15 und kann nicht mal schnell 40 Euro bezahlen, deshalb hab ich die IP geprüft durch die sie angeblich meine Adresse wissen, und siehe da, sie war falsch xd
Können die mir irgendwas anhaben???
Hab schon eine Email hingeschrieben, dass ich noch nicht 18 bin und so eig. keine Verträge eingehen darf :-D 

Bitte um schnelle Rückmeldung...
_
Rechnungsdaten zum Schutz des Users gelöscht. MOD/BR_


----------



## Naru (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*

Sry für Doppelpost ^^ Mann musste nebenbeibemerkt keine Kontonummer oder so eingeben.. 
Helft mir bitte, bekomm riesenärger wenn meine Eltern das mitbekommen :<


----------



## Der Jurist (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

In dem Link oben steht alles drin. Allerdings Deinen Eltern musst Du wohl beichten.


----------



## Naru (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*

Oh...
Naja da ich minderjährig bin wirds nicht so schlimm sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob ich das meinen Eltern sagen kann die regen sich über sowas ziemlich auf >.< Mal sehn was passiert...


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*



Naru schrieb:


> Oh...
> Naja da ich minderjährig bin


dann lies  dir (und deine Eltern)  diesen Absatz besonders gründlich durch 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430


> Können sich Minderjährige für einen kostenpflichtigen Dienst anmelden?


----------



## Naru (13 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*

Diese Zustimmung haben meine Eltern sicher nicht gegeben...

Wie sollte ich mich denn am besten an die Leute da wenden?


----------



## StopThem (16 Januar 2007)

*www.gedichte-server.com*

Willkommen in Club...

Ich bin auf gedichte-server reingefallen und so wie es aussieht, ist es der selbe Betreiber. Ich hab das verdammte Geld überwiesen und sie aufgefordert meinen account zu löschen, aber nun heisst es wohl abwarten.

Hiermit mach ich euch ne weitere [........]seite bekannt (falls es ncoh keiner vor mir tat) gedichte-server.com

Da bin ich vor 1,5 monaten drauf reingefallen und musste zahlen. Genauso wie bei dem hier erwähnten rezepte-server musste ich 39,95 euro zahlen, was ich getan habe. 2 Tage vergangen - bisher keine Bestätigung. Auf 2 meine mails habe ich super lange Antworten, die total mit Rechtlinien und verweisen überladen sind. Nun will ich einfach, dass die sich **** und meinen account löschen. 

Also Leute dadraussen!!!!!!!! Ich weiss, wer einmal hier gelandet ist, macht nicht so schnell seinen Fehler noch einmal, aber trotzdem:
Lass uns diese [.........] Liste vervollständigen!
*
gedichte-server.com
rezepte-server.com*

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. URLs deaktiviert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 Januar 2007)

@ StopThem, man will ja nicht unken aber liest du auch das was dein Bildschrim dir anzeigt? Zugegeben, man muss zum Erreichen der Preisangabe erst nach unten Scrollen aber dennoch - wenn einer schon einmal reingefallen ist, warum lernt er nichts daraus? Du wirst niemanden stoppen, so wie du dich anstellst!


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: www.gedichte-server.com*



StopThem schrieb:


> Also Leute dadraussen!!!!!!!! Ich weiss, wer einmal
> hier gelandet ist, macht nicht so schnell seinen Fehler noch einmal, aber trotzdem:
> Lass uns diese [.........] Liste vervollständigen!


Ist sicherlich gut gemeint, aber der Wert solcher Blacklists ist wie schon früher bei Dialerseiten.
nahezu Null. Diejenigen die noch nicht mit dieser Form der Einkommensverbesserung 
vertraut sind, werden garantiert nicht hier vorher nachschaun (leider) und diejenigen, die schon 
damit ihre Erfahrungen gemacht haben, sollten eigentlich schlau geworden sein und gewarnt sein.
Besser ist es, wenn jeder in seinem Umfeld seine  Freunde, Verwandten und Bekannten warnt.
Das hätte sicherlich  einen wesentlich effektiveren  Vorbeugeeffekt. 

Außerdem  schießen diese Seiten (auch altbekannt) schneller aus dem Boden 
als  Pilze im modrigen  Wald. Daher werden hier  genau wie früher, keine Blacklists geführt.


----------



## StopThem (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*

ach so läuft das hier

@captain picard

Das mit der "schwarzen liste" war nciht so gemeint, dass ich die user dazu auffordere diese Liste weiter zu führen, sondern ganz einfach als ne Metapher, schon mal was von Zorn gehört? Ihr könnt nicht wirklich immer erwarten, dass jeder der sich in diesem Forum zum ersten mal äußert sich auch so kühl, unpersönlcih und fachwissend gibt wie mans vllt gerne hätte.

@Rüdiger Kunz

Vielen Dank fürs Kompliment. Weisst du, schlau ist man immer hinterher. Aber in meinem Fall wurde meine e-mail Adresse weiterbenutzt. Ich hab also diese nette Seite erst dann gesehen, als schon die Mahnung kam. Was und wieso wollte ich hier nicht erzählen, geht ja auch leute wie dich nix an, denn es ergibt nur noch weitere Diskussionen die zu nichts führen.

Ansonsten hab ich so langsam das Gefühl, hier im Forum habt ihr zwar n paar Erfahrene und Fachwissen auf Lager, aber mit Freundlichkeit habt ihr das noch nciht so ganz raus, oder?


----------



## News (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*

Und wenn schon Domainnamen genannt werden, dann sollten sie auch stimmen, finde ich.
Jedenfalls gehört die im Threadtitel erwähnte Domain r*****. com zwar einem Ex-Dialeranbieter, ist aber offensichtlich zurzeit kostenfrei und hat nichts mit der eigentlich gemeinten Seite kochr******-server.com zu tun.
Eine Domain "rezepte-server.com" gibt es dagegen laut Whois gar nicht... :lupe:


----------



## StopThem (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*

Es waren die kochre***-server gemeint. Aber ich hab mich wohl vertan, weil ich hier noch andere Sachen gefunden habe. Aber hinterher ändern kann man hier ja nicht, deswegen kann ein Admin es bitte korrigieren?



> Aber hinterher ändern kann man hier ja nicht, deswegen kann ein Admin es bitte korrigieren?


_Done modaction_


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*



StopThem schrieb:


> Ansonsten hab ich so langsam das Gefühl, hier im Forum habt ihr zwar n paar Erfahrene und Fachwissen auf Lager, aber mit Freundlichkeit habt ihr das noch nciht so ganz raus, oder?


Wenn du mal solange hier bist und hunderte erboster und sauerer Poster gelesen 
hast, (du bist wahrhaftig nicht der erste, der mit solchen Problemen hier auftaucht)
 gibst  du auch nicht jedem mehr ein tröstendes Küßchen. Vielleicht hilft dir  das 
 :tröst:


----------



## Naru (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*

@StopThem
Bist du älter als 18?


----------



## Naru (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Rezepte.com*



Naru schrieb:


> @StopThem
> Bist du älter als 18?


Ähhh sry für Doppelpost ^^ Hab denen am Samstag ne Email geschrieben gehabt , dass ich noch minderjährig bin und so (und dass meine Eltern es nich erlaubt haben) aber bis jetzt haben die nicht geantwortet :/
Und (ich weiß ich bin sooo blöd) hab mich ausversehn 2 mal angemeldet xD
Muss ich dann ein Scan vom Ausweis oder so hinschicken? Helft mir bitte hab kein Plan was ich machen muss Ó.o


----------



## StopThem (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

hi also ich hab jetzt in mindestens 8 foren was drüber gelesen. Und am besten fand ich einen sehr langen thread ähm ja ich darf den hier nicht verlinken, nehm ich an, *ww.juracafe.d*/cgi-bin/forum5/main_config.pl?noframes;read=37526 vllt geht das so?

Da steht so einiges hilfreiches drin. Was die Leute einem aber ausdrücklich vermitteln wollen - nicht Zahlen (tja für mcih schon etwas spät).

Ich bin über 18^^ sonst hätt ich schon längst drauf *** können. Aber wie es aussieht waren Betreiber der K*chrezepte, G*dichteserver und VIELEN anderen ablaufsidentischen Seiten noch nie weiter gekommen als nur Mahnungen zu verschicken. Keiner von denen nicht gezahlt haben hat jetzt irgendwelche Inkasso Bescheide oder sonstige rechtliche Vorgehen zu Gesicht bekommen.

Meine Frage wäre somit nur, da ich ja schon dummerweise gezahlt habe, kann man die Abbuchung rückgängig machen, wenn sie schon fast eine Woche zurück liegt?


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



StopThem schrieb:


> Meine Frage wäre somit nur, da ich ja schon dummerweise gezahlt habe, kann man die Abbuchung rückgängig machen, wenn sie schon fast eine Woche zurück liegt?


hast du überwiesen oder wurde Abbuchung/Lastschrift durchgeführt?


----------



## Naru (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Joa seh ich auch so^^ Hab denen ne Email geschrieben, wenn die sich nicht kümmern, selbst pech, ich mach da nix mehr (können mir eh nix weil ich minderjährig bin hehehe xD)
aber trotzdem danke an euch^^:-D


----------



## StopThem (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Ich hab überwiesen. (nach Frankfurt, aber trotzdem über IBAN und BIC Oo)


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



StopThem schrieb:


> Ich hab überwiesen. (nach Frankfurt, aber trotzdem über IBAN und BIC Oo)


das sieht schlecht aus, Überweisungen können vom Absender nicht zurückgeholt werden. 
( Zumindest nicht mehr, wenn die Transaktion ausgeführt ist, was in der Regel  in 1-2 Tagen der Fall  ist)


----------



## StopThem (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

tja pech. Trotzdem danke für die Info. 

Es gibt übrigens (nochmal für Naru und andere vllt) einen Musterbrief bei www.polizei-beratung.de 

www.polizei-beratung.de/vorbeugung/gefahren_im_internet/gratisdienste/

Der ist super, zu schade, dass es für mich zu spät ist. :wall: :roll:

_[Links aktiviert. (bh)]_


----------



## Naru (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Vielen dank 
Was heißt Einschreiben? Mit nem Brief?

Diese Fiesen <.< haben mir irgendeine automatische Mail mit Rechtsklauseln (also was sie denken und so) geschrieben >_<
Anscheinend hocken da keine wirklichen Menschen (war irgendwie klar, da es mehrere solcher Seiten gibt)

Naja, werd jetzt abwarten... O.O kommt die Mahnung per Post oder wieder Email??


----------



## Naru (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Oh Gott wieso mach ich immer Doppelpost sry xD

Also wenn ich nicht bezahle (logischerweise) und jetzt nichts mehr mache (hab ja Emails geschrieben) können die mir so oder so nix anhaben oder? Also a) weil ich minderjährig bin und
b) die Seite auch bei diesem Polizeiberatung angegeben ist und dadurch der Vertrag ungütig?!


----------



## KatzenHai (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Naru schrieb:


> ... können die mir so oder so nix anhaben oder? Also a) weil ich minderjährig bin und
> b) die Seite auch bei diesem Polizeiberatung angegeben ist und dadurch der Vertrag ungütig?!


Sooo nicht. Der Vertrag ist nicht ungültig, weil er auf der Polizeiseite war ...


----------



## Naru (16 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Nee, ich meinte eigentlich ist er genrell ungültig ^^
Also was meint ihr?


----------



## StopThem (17 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Also was meinst du denn jetzt Oo

Wie alt bist du wenn man fragen darf? 

Also du musst die ja nicht anzeigen wie es im Brief steht, aber es sind schon ein paar hilfreiche Tipps darin.
Ich finde diesen Teil hier kann man einfach übernehmen, denn er ist sehr gut formuliert und in der Sprache wie die Betreiber von NETcontent mit einem gerne sprechen: 
Zitat:
"Eine Erklärung in Ihren allgemeinen (Geschäfts-)Bedingungen oder versteckt auf der Internetseite, wonach die Dienstleistung kostenpflichtig ist, ist nach § 305c BGB als überraschend zu bewerten. Eine solche Erklärung wird nach dem Gesetzeswortlaut nicht Bestandteil des Vertrags. Hilfsweise fechte ich sämtliche in diesem Zusammenhang von mir abgegebenen Erklärungen wegen Irrtums und arglistiger Täuschung nach §§ 119, 123, 142 BGB an und widerrufe meine Erklärungen gemäß §§ 312 b, 312 d, 355 BGB.

Da ich nicht über mein Widerrufsrecht informiert worden bin, konnte ein Fristablauf nicht beginnen. Der Weitergabe und Nutzung sowie Speicherung meiner Daten widerspreche ich ausdrücklich."


----------



## Naru (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Bin 15^^
Hab das jetzt abgeschickt und damit die Sache abgehakt... o.o


----------



## fiutare (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Ich bin auch ein geschädigter der NETcontent, dieses Mal die Seite every-game.com. Mir war mal langweilig, bin so durchs netz gesurft auf der Suche nach kleinen unterhaltsamen Spielchen. Da bin ich auf die Seite every-game.com gegoogelt - über 600 Spiele zum runterladen, Klasse, hab ich gedacht, registriert, genau hingekuckt, Preis gesehen (!!!!), obwohl ganz unten versteckt (was wohl [.......] ist) aber wenn sichs lohnt :roll:  - und abgeschickt. Freischaltung bekommen - dann der Schock! Nur minderwertiger Kram auf der Seite, Demos, Freeware - bäh!

Ich habe standepete meinen Widerruf formuliert, ohne ein einziges "Spiel" geladen zu haben. Nach 4 Wochen Mahnung, mein Einwand/Widerruf wurde geleugnet...etc. Jetzt die zweite Mail mit etwas deutlich drohenderem Ton. Tja. Da hab ich mir die Mühe gemacht, einen Musterbrief per Einschreiben/Rückschein an NETcontent zu schicken. Allerdings ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass weitere Mahnungen folgen werden.

Irgendwie lustig das Ganze, nachdem ich jetzt ausgiebig im Netz recherchiert habe. Das ist ja ganz schön heftig, was die Herren [........]  ?

Naja, für mich ist der Fall erst mal abgehakt. Weitere Schreiben/Mails landen in der Tonne/Spamordner. Für alle Eventualitäten habe ich einen Internet-Rechtschutz (weil ich eigentlich viel online kaufe).

Mal sehen. Irgendwie wäre es mir eine Freude, mich mit einem dieser [.......] vor dem Kadi zu treffen. Ich denke aber, dazu wird es (leider) nicht kommen. Die sind nur auf die Dummen aus, die nach der 3. Mahnung so verängstigt sind, dass sie zahlen. :wall:  Und von denen gibt es leider einige.#

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## fiutare (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



fiutare schrieb:


> (was wohl [.......] ist)
> was die Herren [........]  ?
> mich mit einem dieser [.......] vor dem Kadi zu treffen.
> 
> _Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_



Ok, ich bin neu hier, will auch niemandem zu nahe treten - aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Mods hier mit Korrekturen schon etwas übertreiben. Gut, Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste, aber ich wüsste nicht, was an meinen Äusserungen oder Namensnennungen "rechtlich bedenklich" ist - letztere können für jeden sichtbar im Impressum der Firma NETcontent nachgelesen werden.
Und Leute, die *[...]* (und genau darum geht es hier), darf man meiner Meinung nach laut und deutlich P*******n (hier Selbstzensur) nennen.
Und wenn jemand bezichtigt wird, dass er *[...]*, ist das zunächst einmal weder strafbar noch stellt es eine Beleidigung dar, oder sehe ich das falsch??

Aber was ist schon meine Meinung. :cry:

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Dir ist schon klar, dass du für deine "Meinung" nicht unmittelbar gerade stehen würdest, oder?]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Ich kenne die Modarbeit hier - und mir ist sie bisher als gut und "mit Fingerspitzengefühl" bekannt.

Vielleicht machst du selbst ein Forum auf und wartest ab, wer dich so alles angeht, wenn du negativ über ihn berichtest - wobei du bitte deine Erreichbarkeit (google-Ranking) entsprechend sicherstellen müsstest ...


----------



## SEP (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

[email protected],

@fiutare:
Du hast die Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert. Bitte halte dich jetzt auch daran.

Danke.
SEP


----------



## technofreak (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



fiutare schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand bezichtigt wird, dass er *[...]*, ist das zunächst einmal weder strafbar noch stellt es eine Beleidigung dar, oder sehe ich das falsch??[/i]


Falls/nachdem   du eine  Abmahnung  und/oder EV (Einstweilige Verfügung) am 
eigenen Leib erlebt  hast, kannst du erneut in die Diskussion darüber einsteigen


----------



## fiutare (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



SEP schrieb:


> @fiutare:
> Du hast die Nutzungsbedingungen gelesen und akzeptiert. Bitte halte dich jetzt auch daran.



Ja.
Ich habe verstanden :roll:  

Sorry, ich wollte hier niemandem Unannehmlichkeiten bereiten. 
Bin schon wieder weg.
:sun:


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



KatzenHai schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Modarbeit hier - und mir ist sie bisher als gut und "mit Fingerspitzengefühl" bekannt.  ...


Nur deshalb hat der Laden hier schon viele Versuche, ihn zu versenken, überlebt.


----------



## Naru (27 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Hm hatte auch den Brief dahin geschickt mit meiner Email und danach kam garnix mehr


----------



## Dajana (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Hallo ihr 
ich habe mal eine Frage also vor ca. 3 Monaten bin ich auch zufällig auf die Kochrezepte server seite gestoßen und habe meine Daten dort eingetragen,allerdings habe ich als ich gelesen habe das es etwas kostet nichts abgeschickt sondern einfach auf zurück geklickt.Trotzdem soll ich jetzt 40 Euro zahlen dabei habe ich mich noch nicht mal dort angemeldet und nichts abgeschickt.Normal ist das doch nicht richtig,man schließt doch keinen Vertrag ab wenn man keine Daten und keine Bestätigung abschickt.Ich habe emails geschrieben und sogar angerufen aber man bekommt keine Antwort und bekommt auch keinen ans Telefon...Was kann man denn da machen ich seh nicht ein etwas zu bezahlen was ich gar nicht abgeschlossen habe...

Danke schonmal
Gruß Dajana


----------



## coluche (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Hallo Dajana,

man kann dir leider keine Tipps geben, denn Rechtsberatung ist verboten (nur in Deutschland)

Das sollte reichen:
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Musterbrief (ob´s hilft?):
verbraucherzentrale-berlin.de/(...)fileid=5

Kommunikationsversuche fruchten nicht, hast du ja gesehen. Rechtlich gegen die vorgehen bringt auch nichts, da sie in der Schweiz angesiedelt sind. 
Viele "Opfer" haben eingesehen, daß die beste und schonenste Tat ist... nichts zu tun. :smile:


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Also ich war gerade bei der Polizei und habe morgen einen Termin bei der Abteilung die Anzeigen gegen Interenetbetrug anehmen und der Polizist meinte auch das er das nicht bezahlen würde.Ich nehme dann alle Unterlagen mit also alle Emails ausgedruckt usw....
Meinst du das mit dem nichts dagegen tun- das ich einfach nicht mehr antworte und auch nicht bezahle?


----------



## Wembley (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meinst du das mit dem nichts dagegen tun- das ich einfach nicht mehr antworte und auch nicht bezahle?


Nein, hier werden keine konkreten Tipps gegeben. "Nur" Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe, die aber für sehr viele User ausreicht. Konkrete Tipps deswegen nicht, weil es a) das Rechtsberatungsgesetz gibt b) jeder seinen eigenen Weg finden muss.

Wenn jemand der Meinung ist, dass er gar keinen gültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, muss er sich erst einmal über die Hintergründe, und da vor allem die rechtlichen, informieren. Wann gibt es einen Vertrag? Wie ist es mit dem Widerrufen? Kann man einen Vertrag anfechten? 
Zusätzlich zum Link, den dir schon Coluche gepostet hat, kann ich dir diesen empfehlen:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
Und dann natürlich: Lesen. Auch in den anderen Threads in "Allgemeines". Die Fälle sind einander oft sehr ähnlich.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## coluche (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Stimmt, ich meinte nicht, das Du etwas, oder nichts tun sollst. Ich meinte mit "nichts tun", daß die Leute nicht reagieren, nicht antworten und auch nicht zahlen. Denn es bringt eh nichts. Diese Vereine wissen, daß sie [........] sind und werden nie vor Gericht gehen. Das wäre ein fataler Schuss nach hinten.
Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, daß e-Mails, Briefe und sogar Einschrieben von solchen Vereinen meistens nicht beantwortet werden, oder fälschlicher Weise, wie eine Bestätigung der Kündigung zu einem Termin in der Zukunft.
Also wozu die Arbeit?

Den Musterbrief könnte man evtl. schicken, um denen Klar zu machen, daß es zu keinem Vetrag gekommen ist und daß es nie Geld geben wird. Aber das wird vermutlich nichts ändern. Die werden den üblichen Weg gehen, einen [........] Inkassobüro zu beauftragen, drohende Briefe zu schicken, denn es haben bestimmt manche Opfer in letzter Sekunde aus Angst doch noch gezahlt.
Aber das mit den Briefen wird irgendwann aufhören. War bei allen hier so (abgesehen von denen, die noch Briefe kriegen)

Wie in den Links steht (hast du den 1. gelesen?), so lange kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt, braucht man wirklich nichts zu tun, bzw. Gedanken zu machen. Und sowas ist noch nie passiert.

Also willst du eine Anzeige machen?
Hälst du uns dann auf den Laufenden, was passiert? Würde mich sehr interessieren. 
Melde dich doch an, daß wir einen Namen (Pseudonym) von dir haben. Geht ganz schnell.

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## coluche (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Tja Wembley,
viele Leute scheuen echt das Lesen! Mir kommt es so vor, als werden sogar die Links überlesen. Dabei poste ich jetzt immer den mit den FAQ von verbraucherrechtliches.de. Der ist kurz, knapp, für jeden Laien einfach zu lesen und beantwortet so gut wie jede Frage... In wenigen Minuten hat man den durch. Ich finde den super. Aber die lesen ihn nicht, obwohl er vor deren Nase steht. 

Ich hätte auch keine Lust, mir 300 Zeilen rechtliche Abhandlungen, Paragraphen usw. reinzuziehen.

Die wollen nur eine direkte Antwort haben mit "Tue das, mach das". Manchmal frage ich mich, [..........]

_Spekulation wegen rechtlicher Bedenken entfernt. MOD/BR_


----------



## Dajana (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Also ich war gerade bei der Polizei und die meinten ich solle Beweise von denen fordern,was ich auch gerade gemacht habe.Die sollen mir jetzt mal eine Kopie der angeblichen Email die sie an mich geschickt haben als ich noch in der Rücktrittsrechtphase gewesen bin zuschicken und einen beweis das ich mich eingloggt habe etc. Heute haben sie mir sogar noch eine *letzte Mahnung* per Post geschickt.Ich verstehe echt nicht woher die meine ganzen Daten haben.Ich schwöre wirklich das ich mich dort nicht angemeldet habe.
Die haben geschrieben das sie falls ich nicht bezahle alles an ihr Rechtsanwaltsbüro weiterleiten und dann weiter kosten auf mich zukämen.:unzufrieden:  
Hab nochmal probiert dort anzurufen aber da landet man immer in einer endlosen Warteschleife....


----------



## Dajana (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Achso was meinst du denn mit dem Musterbrief?Muss man denn wenn dann so eine gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt nicht richtig viel bezahlen als Strafe etc.?


----------



## Captain Picard (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Dajana schrieb:


> ?Muss man denn wenn dann so eine gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt nicht richtig viel bezahlen als Strafe etc.?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=28338
mit dem Kreuzchen an der richtigen  Stelle das Briefporto


----------



## Naru (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Hi Dajana,
ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommen wird!
Soweit ich weiß ist nie mehr passiert als diese Mahnungen und letztlich bist du auch im Recht^^


----------



## coluche (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Dajana, warum glaubst du, daß im Falle eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids "richtig viel" zahlen müsstest?

Lese doch bitte noch mal ausführlich diese Seite durch, vor allem Punkt 3 und 4:
verbraucherrechtliches.de/(...)/faq-internet-vertragsfallen/

Zum gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid:


> [Erst wenn ein Brief vom Gericht (=gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid) kommt. Aber auch da kann man widersprechen, sodass es zum Gerichtsverfahren käme. Nur darauf warten wir schon lange. Die Bereitschaft des Anbieters, vor Gericht sein Geschäftsmodell auf den Prüfstand zu stellen, scheint nicht allzu groß zu sein.


Quelle: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=177947

Im meinen Worten: Wäre ein fataler Schuss nach hinten (Wenn der Anbieter vor Gericht ginge).

Im Musterbrief steht halt allgemein, daß es zu keinem Vertrag zu deren Konditionen zustande gekommen ist, denn es wurde nicht oder nur unscheibar auf die Kosten hingewiesen. Man ficht  den Vertrag an und man wird keinerlei Zahlung leisten.

Man kann den Musterbrief schicken, um denen klar zu machen, daß man seine Rechte kennt und daß nichts zu holen ist. Ich würde das tun, aber nicht versuchen, anzurufen. Wozu denn? Du hast es hier nicht mit einem [edit]  Unternehmen zu tun (Mods, ist dieser Ausdruck schon bedenklich?)

_ja, leider... modinfo _

_so wie es da steht, reicht es auch... coluche _


----------



## Dajana (31 Januar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Hallo coluche,
ja ich habe einfach angst das ich nachher noch mehr bezahlen muss,zudem bin ich nicht im Rechtsschutz:wall: weil ich derzeit eh nicht viel Geld habe.Ich glaube zwar auch nicht das wegen 40 Euro ein Gerichtsverfahren eingeleitet wird,aber man weis ja nie.Ich warte jetzt auf jeden Fall ab ob sie mir irgendwas schicken wegen Beweisen und so.Falls nicht gehe ich nochmal zur Polizei und morgen früh wollte ich bei einem Anwalt anrufen,wo mir bekannte gesagt haben,dass der auch mal ne telefonische Beratung umsonst macht.
Kennt ihr denn den Kochrezepte Server speziell?Wurde da schonmal drüber berichtet,mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Leute da schon Probleme hatten!
Achso ich bin übrigens nicht unter 18 :-p
Mit dem Musterbrief der passt in dem Fall ja nicht,weil ich ja den Preis gesehen habe,zwar ganz unten an der Seite aber deshalb habe ich mich ja auch nicht angemeldet,weil ich das ja zum Schluss noch gesehen habe....


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Dajana schrieb:


> Falls nicht gehe ich nochmal zur Polizei ...


...eine ordentliche Rechtsbereatung kannst du dort aber nicht erwarten. Man nimmt lediglich den Sachverhalt auf und legt das später zu weiteren Entscheidungen einer Staatsanwaltschaft vor. Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird das Verfahren dann dort oder spätestens in Frankfurt irgendwann eingestellt. Das Problem geht schon damit los, dass die Polizei von dir erwartet, dass du Beweise vorlegen sollst - warum machen die nicht ihre Arbeit und erheben die nicht selber? Spare dir den Weg dorthin, allein die E-Mail, ob empfangen oder nicht, ist kein Beweis. Du hast den Dienst bestellt und den Preis nicht oder nicht hinreichend zur Kenntnis genommen - die Klärung, ob der Vertrag damit gültig ist oder nicht und die Forderung zu Recht besteht oder nicht, ist nicht Aufgabe der Strafverfolgungsbehörden.

Lass dich von einem Anwalt beraten oder vom Verbraucherschutz, das ist sinnvoller.


----------



## coluche (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Die Beratung bei der Verbraucherzentrale hat mich 15 € gekostet. Klar, sie haben mich beruhigt, aber ich habe auch nicht mehr erfahren, als ich hier gelesen habe. Sie haben mir halt nur den direkten Tipp gegeben, nicht zu zahlen. 
Wer sich nur dann besser fühlt, wenn er von erfahrenen Rechteberatern diese Empfehlung bekommt, der muss halt dann die 15 € opfern.
.. Wo doch bereits alles auf den Seiten der Verbraucherzentralen stehen.



			
				Dajana schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Musterbrief der passt in dem Fall ja nicht,weil ich ja den Preis gesehen habe,zwar ganz unten an der Seite aber deshalb habe ich mich ja auch nicht angemeldet,


Frage an die Experten: Das beweist, daß der Kostenhinweis zu unscheinbar ist und damit haben die wieder mal vor Gericht keine Chance.
Kommt hinzu, daß Dajana sich nicht mal angemeldet hatte.


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Frage an die Experten: Das beweist, daß der Kostenhinweis zu unscheinbar ist und damit haben die wieder mal vor Gericht keine Chance.


Das kann man auch anders sehen. Der Anbeiter nämlich wird meinen, dass er den Preis hinreichend darstellt und wessen Weinung da tatsächlich rechtskonform ist, müsste erst noch ein Gericht prüfen. Für den Anbieter sind die damit verbundenen Kosten und das Prozessausfallrisiko in der Regel zu hoch, noch dazu wo er seine Geschäftspraxis unter den Scheffel stellt, was zu einem ernüchternden Ergebnis führen könnte. In der Regel heißt aber nicht, dass sowas nicht doch schon probiert wird/wurde. Die Verallgemeinerung: "...machen die nie..." sehe ich eher mit Skepsis entgegen.



coluche schrieb:


> Kommt hinzu, daß Dajana sich nicht mal angemeldet hatte.


Tja, das wiederum wirft den Verdacht auf, dass ein fremder die Daten missbraucht hat - ein schöner Rechtfertigungsgrund. Wer das war, der Anbieter selbst, einer seiner Partner oder irgend ein anderer Internetnutzer, lässt sich zivil eher nicht klären.


----------



## Dajana (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Also, wie gesagt ich weis das ich mich nicht angemeldet habe und wenn die Geld von mir wollen müssen die auch bereit sein erstmal mir richtig zu antworten und dann wäre es ja auch kein Problem mir die Beweise dafür zu bringen.Wenn sie mir irgendwelche Beweise bringen kann ich immernoch damit zur Polizei und diese Prüfen lassen, obwohl sie eigentlich keine Beweise haben können nur gefälschte,weil ich mich eben nicht angemeldet habe.


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Dajana schrieb:


> Wenn sie mir irgendwelche Beweise bringen kann ich immernoch damit zur Polizei und diese Prüfen lassen....


...zum xten Mal hier - dafür ist die Polizei nicht da! Meinst du etwa, ein g´standner Schanti, der gerade einen Unfall aufgenommen, die geklaute Handtasche der Oma zurück gebracht und die übliche Büroarbeit gemacht hat vermag da eine Klärung herbei zu führen? Die Polizisten sind als Alleskönner verschrien aber alles zu können geht nicht!


----------



## Dajana (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

erstens war ich ja extra in der Abteilung für INTERNETBETRUG die kümmern sich nur um sowas und 2. haben die ja selber gesagt das ich wiederkommen soll, wenn die sich geldet haben,zudem regen die sich selbst sehr über solche sahcen auf und waren sehr nett....


----------



## coluche (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

ich würde sagen, heute geht der Punkt an .... Dajana! :sun:


----------



## Insider (2 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

[OT]...der Schiedsrichter disqualifiziert sich damit. Woher auch sollte er wissen, dass eine Abteilung für "Internetbetrug" sich katalogmäßig mit Computerbetrug, Ausspähen von Daten, Datenveränderung, Computersabotage, Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten, Verwertung urheberr. geschützter Daten, Softwarepiraterie u. a. beschäftigt aber nicht mit dem Verdacht des Betruges nach § 263 StGB, der hier aus Sicht der Anzeigenerstatterin in Frage kommen könnte. Da können sich die Beamten noch so viel ärgern, es ändert nichts an den Tatsachen.
Dajana behauptet, dass sie sich nie dort angemeldet hatte. Somit ist natürlich der Verdacht der Fälschung beweiserheblicher Daten nach § 269 StGB durch einen unberechtigten Dritten gegeben und somit so eine Dienststelle tatsächlich für die Fallbearbeitung zuständig. Bloß, als Geschädigte kann man in diesem Fall den Anbieter annehmen und dazu wird hier folgende Lektüre empfohlen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=43976
In so einem geringfügigen Fall verneine ich persönlich das öffentliche Interesse, zumal die Geschädigte Firma eine Anzeige zu erstatten hat, wenn sie sich um die Bezahlung ihrer erbrachten Leistung betrogen fühlt und nicht derjenige, dessen Daten missbraucht worden sind. Dieser jenige, hier Dajana, hat bislang keinen Schaden und somit allenfalls die zivile Forderung abzuwenden, was durch verschiedene (hier oft erwähnte) Strategien erfolgen kann.

Die Vermengung von Zivil- und Strafrecht ist hier immer wieder Thema. Dabei sollte man sich dessen bewust sein, dass die Klärung der Frage, ob eine Forderung berechtigt ist oder nicht, nicht die Aufgabe der  Strafverfolgungsbehörden sondern die ziviler Gerichte ist. Es steht dem Anbieter stets frei, diesen Weg zu beschreiten, wenn er meint, seine Forderung auf diese Weise klären zu wollen. [/OT]


----------



## Super_Ische (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Hallo! Ich bin neu hier! Bin also auch auf die kochrezepte reingefallen! Ich habe gestern die Zahlungsauffordrung per mail bekommen...Ich zahle nun einfach nicht, bekomme Mahnungen und briefe und so weiter...diese Briefe hören irgendwann auf und die Sache hat sich für mich erledigt? Wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand antwortet, vielen vielen Dank!!


----------



## coluche (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

So wird es höchstwarhscheinlich sein  
Hey, wieder mal einer, der vorher gelesen hat :respekt:

Wegen dem zitieren:
scroll nach unten und klicke auf Antworten, dann geht´s besser.
_korrigiert modaction _


----------



## Super_Ische (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!
Wenn man statt richtigem Namen und Andresse nur sinnlose Buchstaben eingegeben, dürfte man ja rein theoretisch von den briefen befreit sein...das wird doch kein Problem werden, wenn man da nichts richtiges eingegeben hat, oder was denkt ihr?


----------



## Reducal (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Super_Ische schrieb:


> Wenn man statt richtigem Namen und Andresse nur sinnlose Buchstaben eingegeben, dürfte man ja rein theoretisch von den briefen befreit sein...


So ist es! Der Anbieter muss sich in so einem Fall dann außerdem gefallen lassen, dass er keine hinreichende Plausibilitätsprüfung der eingegebenen Daten vornimmt und somit den Ausfall der Zahlung für seine erbrachte Leistung mEn selbst billigend in Kauf nimmt - er lässt sich so zu sagen freiwillig beschei....(ähm ich meine bei sich einen Irrtum erregen!), was einen Vertrag womöglich von vornherein ungültig macht.   :scherzkeks:


----------



## Super_Ische (3 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Vielen vielen Dank für eure Antworten!Ich bin erleichtert!
Ich frage mich schon die ganze zeit, wie man Leute vor sowas schützen kann...also speziell vor dieser Kochrezepte-Seite...mh...?! Ich meine ja auch besonders ältere Leute , die von sowas keine ahnung haben...und nur ein paar neue rezepte finden wollen. aber gegen sowas kann man wohl wenig unternehmen...!


----------



## coluche (4 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Ja... das ist schon erbärmlich was da abgeht...
Und das die Justiz nichts dagegen tut oder tun kann.

Ich frage mich ehrlich, was diese Leute denken, wenn sie sich im Spiegel anschauen! :roll:


----------



## niro (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

hi also bin neu hier...ähm ich bin auch auf diese gedichte seite reingefalln..nur das komische is das mich mich da nie regestriert habe..ich war nur kurz auf der seite un dwider weg...hab auch keine emails bekommen und heute kommt per poste ne mahnung mit 42euro....
und stimmt das wenn ich das jjezz richtig gelesen hab soll ichs einfach ignorieren...oder wie:?  
naja mich regt der scheiß auf jedenfall voll auf und ja bedank mich schon mal für antworten    :wall:


----------



## jupp11 (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



niro schrieb:


> und stimmt das wenn ich das jjezz richtig gelesen hab soll ichs einfach ignorieren...oder wie:?  :


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935
mehr gibt es nicht. (Verbot der Rechtsberatung) . Niemand wird (und darf) dir
 sagen, was du machen sollst. 
Die Entscheidung sollte aber nicht schwer fallen


----------



## coluche (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

... und aufregen bringt auch nichts.
Damit hätten die sonst wieder was erreicht :-D 
(daß man sich über die aufregt)

Dont worry, be happy! :sun:


----------



## Dajana (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Also ich muss sagen,das es echt etwas übertrieben ist.Darf man einem nicht mal sagen was man an seiner Stelle machen würde.Wir sind ja keine Rechtsberater die sich damit wirklich auskennen.Eigentlich wäre dieses Forum sonst sinnlos,weil man geht ja hierher um Hilfe zu bekommen und nicht um sich sagen zu lassen das man einem dazu nix sagen kann:roll: 
Weil ich glaube kaum das jetzt jemand ärger bekommt wenn er sagtas man die einfach ignorieren soll und auch nicht wenn man Erfahrungen austauscht.
Sorry


----------



## jupp11 (17 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Dajana schrieb:


> und nicht um sich sagen zu lassen das man einem dazu nix sagen kann


Es wird dir gesagt, nur nicht als direkter persönlicher Ratschlag "tu dies , tu das".
Alle Informationen eine  Entscheidung zu treffen  stehen im Forum.
 Wenn du zu faul bist oder es dir  zu anstrengend ist,  geh zu einer Verbraucherzentrale
 oder nimm dir  einen Anwalt 

 Du (oder ein anderer Poster )  bekommt nicht den Ärger von anmahnwütigen Anwälten,
 sondern die Betreiber.
Abmahnungen können leicht in die tausende Euro gehen. Das möchtest du doch wohl
nicht? Kannst  ja mal ein Angebot machen bis zu welcher Summe du bereit bist 
eventuelle   Kosten dafür zu übernehmen. Allerdings über eine Bankbürgschaft
Denk mal demnächst mal erst etwas nach, bevor du so leichtfertig und unbedarft postest


----------



## Dajana (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

ja mir ist schon klar das hier keiner sagen soll:das und das sollst du jetzt tun nur man kann ja wohl seine Erfahrungen austauschen.Wenn ich jetzt sagen würde ich habe das schonmal erlebt und habe einfach alle Briefe ignoriert,hat das doch nichts mit Rechtsberatung zu tun.Ich meine wenn Leute hier hin kommen und man ihnen dann sagt: du wirst hier von keinem dazu eine Antwort bekommen finde ich es schon komisch und irgendwie auch nicht hilfreich.Gut die Verbrauchertipps ok aber man möchte ja auch mal wissen wie andere Betroffene damit umgehen,zumindest habe ich mich mit dieser Fragestellung damals hierher gewandt.


----------



## sascha (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



> aber man möchte ja auch mal wissen wie andere Betroffene damit umgehen,zumindest habe ich mich mit dieser Fragestellung damals hierher gewandt.



Und warum liest du nicht einfach durch, was hier im Forum schon *zig-tausendfach* geschrieben wurde? Da haben nämlich schon genügend Leute geschrieben, wie sie damit umgehen. Ist das wirklich sooo schwierig?


----------



## coluche (18 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Hallo Dajana, 

ich verstehe schon was du meinst. Die Antworten sind z. Teil recht knapp und trocken. Aber mach das mal jeden Tag mit, dann verstehst du es besser. 
Schreib mal jeden Tag ganz nett zu den neuen Leuten, was du für Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Egal ob Führerschein, Lebensprognose, movie Tester, usw... Alles die gleiche Masche. Du wirst bemerken, daß nur wenige Stunden danach (oder am nächsten Tag) sie neue Leute melden, die genau dieselben Fragen stellen:
"Bitte helft mir, was soll ich tun?"
Glaube mir, dir geht´s sehr schnell so: :wall: 
und Du hast Lust, die Neulinge anzuschreien, ob sie sich nicht mal die Mühe geben könnten, 3-4 Beiträge weiter oben zu lesen, bevor sie ihre (schon tausend mal geschriebene) Frage stellen.

Dann gibt es die besonders schlauen, denen du gute und für den Laien einfach zu lesende Links gibst (wie FAQ Verbraucherrechtliches) und die danach schreiben: "Ich hab´s nicht richtig verstanden, soll ich jetzt zahlen? Oder soll ich nicht?" :scherzkeks: 
Glaube mir, irgendwann gibst du es auf.

Da muss ich echt die Geduld einiger Oldies hier loben :respekt:


----------



## sibelim74 (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: www.gedichte-server.com*

hallo,

ich habe auch eine Rechnung von routenplaner-server.com bekommen. diese firma gehört zu deinen aufgezählten dazu


----------



## Hans Der Driver (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



coluche schrieb:


> Da muss ich echt die Geduld einiger Oldies hier loben :respekt:



... und nur der User fällt eben rein, der mit seinen echten und/oder gefakten Daten leichtfertig umgeht. Da hilft auch alle Aufklärung nüscht. :wall:


----------



## Christina (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Heute ist ein gedenkwürdiger Tag...ich mache in diesem Forum meinen ersten neuen Eintrag... aber party erstmal weg. kommen wir zu ernsten. Ich habe mir insgesamt eine rechnung von 120 € angeangelt. Und ich bin auch noch minderjährig. Ich hab meinen Eltern alles erzählt und dann wurde mit dem Anwalt telefoniert et cetterra....jedenfalls kann man durch Anklicken einen Kästchens keine Unterschrift ersetzen.


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Christina schrieb:


> ..jedenfalls kann man durch Anklicken einen Kästchens keine Unterschrift ersetzen.


Ganz so einfach ist es nicht, sonst gäbe es keine einzige gültige on-line Bestellung mehr.  
Es kommt u.A. drauf an wie die Preisinformation  gestaltet ist:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304


> Urteil: Versteckte Kosten auf Internetseiten müssen nicht bezahlt werden


----------



## Christina (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Dann haben wir aber nen schlechten Anwalt....:-D


----------



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Christina schrieb:


> Dann haben wir aber nen schlechten Anwalt....:-D


Davon ist keine Rede, nur haben nicht alle Anwälte spezielle Erfahrung im Internet  bzw. on-line Handel.


----------



## drboe (26 Februar 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Christina schrieb:


> Und ich bin auch noch minderjährig.


Wie überaus günstig für Dich und was für ein Pech für den, der auf die 120 EUR wartet. Der Anwalt sollte ja wohl die einschlägigen Regelungen zur Geschäftsfähigkeit Minderjähriger kennen und den entscheidenden Hinweis geben können. Siehe auch http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131430#post131430 und http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=131662#post131662

M. Boettcher


----------



## roethemaster (26 März 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

meine mum hat heut auch eine zahlungsaufforderung der netcontent ltd erhalten aufgrund der anmeldung bei kochrezepte-server.com (selbe betreiber wie routenplanerkram)

habe mir mal das video bei 
[.......]

angeschaut und mich auch etwas schlauer über diese [ edit] -firma gemacht und nun folgenden "Kündigungs/Anfechtbrief" erstellt den ich morgen via Einschreiben und EMail an die Netcontent Ltd senden werden..



> Meine Anschrift
> 
> 
> NETCONTENT LTD
> ...



sobald ich was von denen höre, geb ich es hier bekannt!


----------



## Wavestar0759 (28 März 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

@ roethemaster

Also ich habe auf miene Mail einen Standardtext bekommen. Diesen habe ich mittel Antwort-Buton beantwortet und bekam den auf das Komma identischen Text zurück. Diesen habe ich nochmals beantwortet und bekam... na???
Richtig! Den gleichen Text wieder. Meine dritte Antwort war sehr einfach:
"Könnt Ihr eigentlich auch noch was anderes, außer immer der gleichen Standart-Antwort zurückschicken?
Das wird ja echt langweilig.
Für was ist denn ein Support-Team da?
Wenn da mal eine richtige Antwort kommt, bin ich bereit, mich damit auseinander zu setzen." 
Seit dem Tag ist Ruhe. Es kommen keine Standardtexte mehr.
 Nur eines ist merkwürdig, aber ich will niemandem etwas unterstellen;
Seit dieser Zeit wächst mein Spam-Aufkommen massiv. Schelm, wer jetzt Böses dabei denkt.


----------



## sascha (29 März 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



> Für was ist denn ein Support-Team da?



Jetzt sei nicht so hart. Was soll denn einer allein noch alles stemmen? Der Mann muss Rechnungen schreiben, Mahnungen, Briefköpfe mit dem Wort "Inkasso" malen, Webseiten bauen, Kamerateams rausschmeißen und sein "verdientes" Geld ausgeben. Dazu dann noch die ständigen Reisen zwischen Frankfurt und Bergshire und ständig aufpassen, dass man die Textbausteine richtig zusammenklebt. Ist doch klar, dass man da kaum noch auf jeden einzelnen Briefschreiber eingehen kann...

War nur Spaß


----------



## Penelope Poe (29 März 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Ja genau, wenn er vorher gewußt hätte, dass das genau so viel und harte Arbeit ist wie die ehrliche Variante.......
aber das hat ihm vorher keiner gesagt


----------



## hubert12 (17 Juni 2007)

*Internet Abo,- Fallen*

Hallo,

ich bekam vor einer Woche von der Anwaltskanzlei und Inkassobüro H. in Meckenheimer Allee 82, 53115 Bonn eine Mahung zur Dienstlestungsvertrag, der angeblich unter www. kochrezepte-server.com von mir abgeschlossen wurde.
Die Summe des zuzahlendenBeitrags beträgt Anwaltskosten 24€, Bereitstellung Kochrezepte 39,95€, N´Mahnkosten 3€, Gesamt: 69,30€


Die besuchten Seiten sollen angeblich am 9.10.6 erfolgt sein. Mein Geburtsdatum stimmt auch nicht mit dem was mir mitgeteilt wurde, überein.

Es kann sein, das ich diese Seite angeklickt habe, aber nur wegen des Erhaltes eines Passwortes. Das heißt, ich habe bestimmt nicht mit meines Wissens einen Abo-Vertrag abgeschlossen, hätte ich von Vertragsbindung geahnt, hätte ich mir kein Passwort angefordert.

Was mich stutzig macht, ist, das man mir die zugewiesene IP- Adresse vom Inkassobüro mitteilte. Laut meines Wissens, dürfen diese IP- Daten nur von Strafverfolgungsbehörden eingesehen werden?!

P.s. Nach meiner Recherce ist meine IP eine völlig andere als erwähnt.

Stutzig bin ich auch, zumal angeblicher Vertragsabschluß der 9.10.6 genannt wurde, dass ich erst am 26.10.2006 und die zweite Mahnung am 24.11.2006 bekam.

Was kann ich machen um ein gerichtliches Verfahren zu verhindern?

Wer kann mir helfen? Gerne auch per Mail: [...]@web.de

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Abo,- Fallen*

bitte lösche deine e-mail-Adresse
Dann lese dich mal hier ein
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=38935

wenn dann noch Fragen sind, nur zu


----------



## Immo (17 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Abo,- Fallen*



hubert12 schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen um ein gerichtliches Verfahren zu verhindern?


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=40700
Es liegen wenig oder gar keine Erfahrungenswerte  vor, da es außer zwei im Sinne 
der Verbraucher positiven Urteile noch nie dazu gekommen ist...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=46304
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=48004


----------



## conair2004 (23 Juni 2007)

*AW: Internet Abo,- Fallen*



hubert12 schrieb:


> ich bekam vor einer Woche von der Anwaltskanzlei und Inkassobüro H. in Meckenheimer Allee 82, 53115 Bonn eine Mahung



Da diese Anwaltskanzlei mit einer [........] Firma zusammenarbeitet, würde Anzeige bei Rechtsanwaltskammer Köln erstatten.



hubert12 schrieb:


> Laut meines Wissens, dürfen diese IP- Daten nur von Strafverfolgungsbehörden eingesehen werden?!



Das stimmt, also nur von Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft.



hubert12 schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen um ein gerichtliches Verfahren zu verhindern?



Zu solch einem Verfahren wird es wohl nie kommen. Bleib einfach gaanz ruhig...:sun:

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## PetraG (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Tja, mich hat es auch erwischt. Mitte Oktober war ich auf der SEite, und habe nie eine mail mit Kennung zugeschickt bekommen. Nun habe ich schon die 1. Mahnung. Auch ein Freund (Anwalt) hat mir geraten nicht zu zahlen und ich habe mehrmals dem Vertrag widersprochen. Aber man bekommt lediglich eine Standartmail!
Soll ich das jetzt weiter aussitzen????


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



PetraG schrieb:


> Auch ein Freund (Anwalt) hat mir geraten nicht zu zahlen und ich habe mehrmals dem Vertrag widersprochen.
> ...
> Soll ich das jetzt weiter aussitzen????



Lies das hier und  du wirst sehen, dass dein Freund  recht gut zu informiert zu sein scheint 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=49511


----------



## A John (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Internet Abo,- Fallen*



hubert12 schrieb:


> Was kann ich machen um ein gerichtliches Verfahren zu verhindern?


*Schreib ihnen, sie sollen Dich verklagen.* :sun:
Danach hast Du ziemlich sicher Ruhe. Wenn sie Dich tatsächlich verklagen,freue Dich! Du wirst berühmt und in allen Blogs als Held gefeiert.


----------



## Naru (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



> Sehr geehrte(r) Herr/Frau xx,
> 
> wir haben versucht, Ihnen auf dem Postweg unter der von Ihnen angegebenen
> Adresse für die von Ihnen genutzte Dienstleistung eine Mahnung zuzusenden, da
> ...





Hilfee!!!!  Ich war noch 16 als ich mich bei kochrezept-server.com angemeldet habe, die Kosten waren ja sehr gut versteckt -.-
Ich weiß dass ich nicht zahlen soll, aber ich hab einen falschen Namen angegeben, kann sie mich deswegen anzeigen oder so?? Hilfe!!


----------



## dvill (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Worin besteht das Hilfeproblem? Klemmt die Löschtaste für den Müll?


----------



## Naru (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Also soll ich es einfach ignorieren?


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Naru schrieb:


> Ich weiß dass ich nicht zahlen soll, aber ich hab einen falschen Namen angegeben, kann sie mich deswegen anzeigen oder so?? Hilfe!!


ich zitiere dich selber ( vor fast genau zwei Jahren) 


Naru schrieb:


> Hi Dajana,
> ich denke nicht, dass es soweit kommen wird!
> Soweit ich weiß ist nie mehr passiert als diese Mahnungen und letztlich bist du auch im Recht^^


Alte Datenbestände werden "aufgearbeitet". Geändert hat sich seit damals nichts. 

Drohmüll der damals in  die Tonne gehörte und  jetzt immer noch/wieder


----------



## Naru (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Das weiß ich ja, hatte mich damals nur (AUSVERSEHEN *schäm*) 2x angemeldet -.-
Und einmal eben mit falschem Namen 
Hierher hatten wir schon Briefe bekommen vom 1mal anmelden, aber inziwischen seit nehm halben Jahr nicht mehr...


----------



## Captain Picard (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Naru schrieb:


> Hierher hatten wir schon Briefe bekommen vom 1mal anmelden, aber inziwischen seit nehm halben Jahr nicht mehr...



Lies dir das hier durch, dann weißt du,  was von dieser  von Anwältin zu halten ist.
Jeder anständige Anwalt sollte vor Scham in den Erdboden versinken, dass dieses
"Musterexemplar" von Anwältin ungestört ihrem widerlichen Gelderwerb nachgehen kann. 
law blog Archiv  Sie mich im übrigen auch
law blog Archiv  Habe ich K. G. betrogen?


----------



## Naru (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Vielen dank :-? Das ist wirklich unverschämt...
wenigstens landen ihre Mails automatisch in meinem Spam ordner...


----------



## webwatcher (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*



Naru schrieb:


> .
> wenigstens landen ihre Mails automatisch in meinem Spam ordner...


Gute Filtereinstellung


----------



## Naru (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Können die über meine IP-Adresse herausfinden wo ich wohne??


----------



## webwatcher (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Kochrezepte-Server.com*

Die nicht 

Drohung mit der IP-Adresse: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de


----------

